# My CS6 registration number no longer valid?



## Bob_B (Jan 16, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 5.7

I recently recognized that my copy of photoshop cs6 is not the latest version (of the CS6 lineage). I discovered this when wondering why its patch tool did not work on a new layer, even though I had clicked on the all layers button in the tool menu. Long story short, I discovered that my PSCS6 did not get the last CS6 patch that allowed the patch tool to function across layers.

So, with my valid registration number in hand, I went to the Adobe website, entered my user name, went to my account settings, and saw that, while my copy of LR is correctly registered, my copy of CS6 creative suite production premium is not. I copied the valid registration number into the appropriate fill-in box on the web form, and received a notice that the number is not valid. I double checked to confirm the number and tried with and without hyphens; no go.

This isn't keeping me up at nights, but I'm very curious to know why this registration error may have occurred, and if there is anything I can do at this late date to correct the problem. (Yeah, I know I'm lightyears behind in versions, but I still find CS6 useful.) I'm 99.5% confident the product was registered at the time of installation, so I doubt that is the underlying issue.

If anyone has a thought about what may be wrong or how to correct the faulty registration issue, please reply, and thank you in advance.

Bob


----------



## clee01l (Jan 16, 2018)

I would think that you need to contact Adobe to get to the bottom of your problem.   Please let us know what they say.


----------



## Bob_B (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks. I looked in vain for how to contact Adobe from their website, but was unable to find an email address to write to them, and their chat service was not operating at the time I checked. What is your recommended means to get a hold of Adobe product support?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 16, 2018)

Try the Chat service again


----------

